# Property Preservation REO Contractors NEEDED- current need- OH and PA



## ContractorsMW

IMMEDIATELY NEEDED AREAS: Cincy/Dayton OH area, Philadelphia PA, York/Lancaster PA 



Also recruiting- OH, PA, KY, IN, IL, MI, TN, GA, FL


Field asset service/management company is hiring EXPERIENCED *FULL SERVICE* independent *PROPERTY PRESERVATION* contractors. 


Applicants must pass required screening and testing in order to become an approved contractor.
Applicants must have $500,000 in liability insurance, high speed internet, smart phone capable of emailing photos, digital camera, computer, printer/scanner, and all essential infield tools and equipment.
Applicants must be able to bid/estimate all types of damages or repairs required by the industry.
Applicants must also be able to complete RUSH work orders in 24hr-48hrs.
Serious inquiries only. 



TO APPLY: 
Please visit our website: www.omnipp.com 
Click on “Become A Vendor”. 
Click on the link at the bottom to fill out the online application. 
Once we receive your response, we will be in contact. 
An email will be returned detailing the next steps of the hiring process. Sometimes our emails get sent to spam- so please check your spam folder after you send your initial interest.


----------



## hammerhead

nice intro.


----------



## GTX63

Sorry, what is it your offering?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Oh YES let's go clean out a property, do a wint, grass cut and sales clean for $300.00

Who's in?


----------



## HollandPPC

Doberman Properties said:


> Oh YES let's go clean out a property, do a wint, grass cut and sales clean for $300.00
> 
> Who's in?


What about discount off $300.00. What do you think 20,30,50% discount with pay 120 days out? Sounds like a sure fire winner to me!!!!!


----------



## nopay

i find no amusement in the slump this country is in.(slump: a big or continued drop especially in prices, business, or performance.!!!!!) with that ya"ll have a nice day. I'm going fishin. 


HollandPPC said:


> What about discount off $300.00. What do you think 20,30,50% discount with pay 120 days out? Sounds like a sure fire winner to me!!!!!


----------



## GTX63

Could be the first and last post from contractorsmw...


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> Could be the first and last post from contractorsmw...





More than likely.


----------



## HollandPPC

nopay said:


> i find no amusement in the slump this country is in.(slump: a big or continued drop especially in prices, business, or performance.!!!!!) with that ya"ll have a nice day. I'm going fishin.


Hey bro it's the reality that service companies do stuff like that. Must be nice to go fishin. All that food stamps, unemployment, cash assistance, free phone, must be tough. I am going to work so others don't have too.


----------



## BPWY

Keep working Holland, millions on welfare depend on you.

Its no wonder the working man is so tired at the end of the day. 
Its a heavy burden dragging along all this dead weight.


----------



## GTX63

The OP's solicitation isn't much different than the ad below. Neither promises anything and both will still get people who respond.

_"Looking for companions to spend several nights each week with me. I travel a lot so the locations will vary. Maybe dinner and a movie, depends on my schedule. You'll need to cover expenses for me up front and I will reimburse you every month or so. I'll let you know when and where on short notice, so you'll need to be prepared. Frequency dependant upon quality of service. Candidates need to be young, attractive, physically fit, open minded, not talkative or opinionated, with access to cash. I'll need all personal, financial and criminal information prior to my approval for my files. This is a finite and consensual relationship to be dictated at my discretion. Previous contacts need not respond."_


----------



## nopay

hey bro, never asked nothin from anyone if i couldn't get it on my own. bottom feeders (leaches) feed snatchers, what a shame it is to live with em all.!!!!! by the way i hooked a 6.5 lbs large mouth and a 12 lbs channel cat . hot grease flour & cornmeal salt & pepper who needs food stamps. w're eatin of the top shelf tonight.!! 


HollandPPC said:


> Hey bro it's the reality that service companies do stuff like that. Must be nice to go fishin. All that food stamps, unemployment, cash assistance, free phone, must be tough. I am going to work so others don't have too.


----------



## Burd

Looking into getting more clients in Ohio.


----------



## Burd

I think that anything is worth looking into.
Instead of saying sharp things first why don't we get information from them and make an informed decision...
I will be applying just to see their price pay outs and get more information instead of listening to the downers on this thread.
Thanks ContractorsMW for posting this...

Look before you leap.
Calculate before you decide.


----------



## GTX63

Experience gives me a pretty good idea about them. They havent responded because they are too busy casting their nets out catching new fish. This was nothing more than a mass solicitation. Hope it works out for you though.


----------



## BPWY

Burd said:


> I think that anything is worth looking into.
> Instead of saying sharp things first why don't we get information from them and make an informed decision...
> I will be applying just to see their price pay outs and get more information instead of listening to the downers on this thread.
> Thanks ContractorsMW for posting this...
> 
> Look before you leap.
> Calculate before you decide.





Burd when you get more experience and get burned a few more times you will not have this attitude.

I can assure you that it IS NOT worth my time and most of the other contractors here time to "apply just to see their price".
I've got a lot better things to do with my time and can assure you that a company that is real quiet about their prices has some thing to hide.

But hey, go ahead and fill out the paper work and go thru the process.
It'll help you become experienced.


----------



## ContractorsMW

Burd said:


> I think that anything is worth looking into.
> Instead of saying sharp things first why don't we get information from them and make an informed decision...
> I will be applying just to see their price pay outs and get more information instead of listening to the downers on this thread.
> Thanks ContractorsMW for posting this...
> 
> Look before you leap.
> Calculate before you decide.


Thank you! You are the type of contractor we are looking for! Someone who is positive and an independent thinker-- looking for information rather than assuming you know it all! I look forward to receiving your application and hope you come on board with our company!


----------



## PropPresPro

ContractorsMW said:


> Thank you! You are the type of contractor we are looking for! Someone who is positive and an independent thinker-- looking for information rather than assuming you know it all! I look forward to receiving your application and hope you come on board with our company!


Good morning ContractorsMW.

Rather than pop up on here only when someone blows roses up your skirt, and then only to pat yourself on the back, why don't you respond to some of the issues brought up in this thread by the experienced contractors? 

Issues like these:
Years of experience has taught us that middleman companies like yours set yourself up to be in between the bank, AM or national service company and the local contractors that do all the real work, thereby reducing the direct work available to us. 
Years of experience have shown us that middleman companies like yours then require much, much, much more from the contractors in the field that do all the real work, as far as photo documentation, time deadlines, consolidated line items on work orders, etc., when we do decide to accept recycled WO's from you, usually causing more chargebacks to the contractor in the field doing all the real work. 
And, years of experience has taught us that middleman companies like yours drive down the prices that contractors in the field that do the real work must be expected to accept.

Instead of coming onto this forum only to try to make yourself look like the "savior of all newb's", why don't you dignify all the experienced contractors here that have had to deal first hand with middleman companies like yours, with a little, not a lot, a little respect.

P.S. A good place to start with the respect thing is by posting an introduction so we know more who we are talking to. It's not a requirement, just a form of respect, especially for all those who pop up on this forum looking to hire vendors!


----------



## Burd

So... 
Got their paperwork, guess what the first page was that I opened!
Their pay out prices and schedule!
I have worked for many other "MiddleMen" and none of them were as open and transparent as ContractorsMW is. It is refreshing!

All I had to do is request more information and they sent me an e-mail within 3 hours with everything about their company, payouts, pay dates, everything!

Oh, and I have been in PP for several years, have the experience and tried to get in with the banks to skip out on the middle man. But big banks don't want to deal with single contractors. They want to be able to have one vendor to cover a region or state. So I don't feel like there is too much complaining contractors can do unless you are big enough to cover an entire state.

Again thanks ContractorsMW!


----------



## GTX63

PropPresPro said:


> Good morning ContractorsMW.
> 
> Rather than pop up on here only when someone blows roses up your skirt, and then only to pat yourself on the back, why don't you respond to some of the issues brought up in this thread by the experienced contractors?
> 
> P.S. A good place to start with the respect thing is by posting an introduction so we know more who we are talking to. It's not a requirement, just a form of respect, especially for all those who pop up on this forum looking to hire vendors!


ContractorsMW, I'm honest and openminded with anyone on here who can be at the least, forthcoming. Yes, introductions are nice. A webpage maybe? Lurking in the shadows doesn't put out much of an impression...just saying.

BTW, wouldn't you rather hire someone who "knows it all"? Reminds me of a saying "Never hire anyone dumber than yourself."


----------



## GTX63

Burd said:


> Oh, and I have been in PP for several years, have the experience and tried to get in with the banks to skip out on the middle man. But big banks don't want to deal with single contractors. They want to be able to have one vendor to cover a region or state. So I don't feel like there is too much complaining contractors can do unless you are big enough to cover an entire state.
> Again thanks ContractorsMW!


No complaining here. We go into multiple states for work, but we don't work a set "coverage area" or boundary and we don't agree to cover entire states. We trashout properties for the local brokers and local banks. We rehab and do major repairs for some nationals, like Well Fargo for example. Paid in 30 days or less, no hassles, no bs. Subcontracting REO and Preservation is a step ladder that only goes down. HUD to BOA to Safeguard to Frick and Frack and on and on. We went thru that for years; made a lot of money and burned thru almost everyone that worked for me.
If these guys work out for you, great. Hope you outgrow them as soon as you can.


----------



## ContractorsMW

PropPresPro said:


> Good morning ContractorsMW.
> 
> Rather than pop up on here only when someone blows roses up your skirt, and then only to pat yourself on the back, why don't you respond to some of the issues brought up in this thread by the experienced contractors?
> 
> Issues like these:
> Years of experience has taught us that middleman companies like yours set yourself up to be in between the bank, AM or national service company and the local contractors that do all the real work, thereby reducing the direct work available to us.
> Years of experience have shown us that middleman companies like yours then require much, much, much more from the contractors in the field that do all the real work, as far as photo documentation, time deadlines, consolidated line items on work orders, etc., when we do decide to accept recycled WO's from you, usually causing more chargebacks to the contractor in the field doing all the real work.
> And, years of experience has taught us that middleman companies like yours drive down the prices that contractors in the field that do the real work must be expected to accept.
> 
> Instead of coming onto this forum only to try to make yourself look like the "savior of all newb's", why don't you dignify all the experienced contractors here that have had to deal first hand with middleman companies like yours, with a little, not a lot, a little respect.
> 
> P.S. A good place to start with the respect thing is by posting an introduction so we know more who we are talking to. It's not a requirement, just a form of respect, especially for all those who pop up on this forum looking to hire vendors!



We are a busy company. People are going to be mad and complain all day long- it's not worth it to respond to those who are just looking for a reason to be upset. Asking for answers to specific questions/issues instead of posting sarcastic comments is the way to get the answers you want. THAT is being respectful. 

Now- since you asked--

Our company was started in 2009 by a contractor who was out in the field completing all the work orders that she was given. She started out covering a small area in Northwest Ohio with one client. Over time, she was able to pick up a few more clients- but noticed the obvious trend... the amount of work orders decreasing from her established clients because most of the nationals were starting to steer away from working with the smaller contractors.

Just like all of you-- she had to put food on the table, keep a roof over her family's head, and pay all the other bills that come along with being the provider in a household. In order to be able to continue to do that- she decided to grow the company... instead of giving up or fighting a losing battle against the inevitable. 

Through hard work and a lot of sacrifices, she has grown the company to where it is today.... a 2nd tier company- or as you call it the middleman companies. 

We pride ourselves on being open, honest and a good company to work for. Since the owner has been in the field. She knows what you guys go through. Having that background, she places heavy emphasis on trying hard to help our contractors out in the field as best we can. Quality, experienced contractors go far with our company, because we do treat our contractors with respect. Please know though-- with our company- you will 100% get what you give. If you give us your best- then that is what you will get from us. If you are a hack- then you aren't going to last long with us. It is up to each contractor on how successful he/she wants to be in our company. 

We want everyone to have the opportunity to be successful with our company because without the contractors in the field--- none of us would be here. We prefer experienced contractors, because they do know what they are doing. However, we are not against training "newbies". It will take a lot more dedication on their end to learning the industry and its standards- but we provide extensive training so they can do that successfully. 

Yes, we do require more work. We have learned that it is best because we take the strictest standards from each of our clients and then adopt them as our standards. This ensures that nothing is missed (ie: a missing air conditioning unit that goes unreported-- and then becomes an at cost order). Unfortunately, no one is perfect, so charge backs exist. But again- the owner has been out there in the field. She has made the mistakes-- and learned from them-- which is why we choose to use the strictest standards from all of our clients. We (the office staff and the contractors in field) are a team. Charge backs are not good for the contractors- but they aren't good for our company either! Therefore, we do our best to help minimize them.... We have strict standards, rely on our contractors for accurately reporting, and have our highly trained processors as your second line of defense to catch any mistakes. 

I hope this answers all of your questions.


----------



## ContractorsMW

GTX63 said:


> ContractorsMW, I'm honest and openminded with anyone on here who can be at the least, forthcoming. Yes, introductions are nice. A webpage maybe? Lurking in the shadows doesn't put out much of an impression...just saying.
> 
> BTW, wouldn't you rather hire someone who "knows it all"? Reminds me of a saying "Never hire anyone dumber than yourself."


The original post has our website-- www.omnipp.com

Someone who "knows it all" tends to be arrogant. No one is perfect. There is always something new to learn. Humility goes a long way. Just saying.


----------



## GROVER72

Thanks for sending me the contractor hiring packet. Looking forward to working with you in PA. You seem to be very organized and professional.:clap:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

ContractorsMW said:


> We are a busy company. People are going to be mad and complain all day long- it's not worth it to respond to those who are just looking for a reason to be upset. Asking for answers to specific questions/issues instead of posting sarcastic comments is the way to get the answers you want. THAT is being respectful.
> 
> Now- since you asked--
> 
> Our company was started in 2009 by a contractor who was out in the field completing all the work orders that she was given. She started out covering a small area in Northwest Ohio with one client. Over time, she was able to pick up a few more clients- but noticed the obvious trend... the amount of work orders decreasing from her established clients because most of the nationals were starting to steer away from working with the smaller contractors.
> 
> Just like all of you-- she had to put food on the table, keep a roof over her family's head, and pay all the other bills that come along with being the provider in a household. In order to be able to continue to do that- she decided to grow the company... instead of giving up or fighting a losing battle against the inevitable.
> 
> Through hard work and a lot of sacrifices, she has grown the company to where it is today.... a 2nd tier company- or as you call it the middleman companies.
> 
> We pride ourselves on being open, honest and a good company to work for. Since the owner has been in the field. She knows what you guys go through. Having that background, she places heavy emphasis on trying hard to help our contractors out in the field as best we can. Quality, experienced contractors go far with our company, because we do treat our contractors with respect. Please know though-- with our company- you will 100% get what you give. If you give us your best- then that is what you will get from us. If you are a hack- then you aren't going to last long with us. It is up to each contractor on how successful he/she wants to be in our company.
> 
> We want everyone to have the opportunity to be successful with our company because without the contractors in the field--- none of us would be here. We prefer experienced contractors, because they do know what they are doing. However, we are not against training "newbies". It will take a lot more dedication on their end to learning the industry and its standards- but we provide extensive training so they can do that successfully.
> 
> Yes, we do require more work. We have learned that it is best because we take the strictest standards from each of our clients and then adopt them as our standards. This ensures that nothing is missed (ie: a missing air conditioning unit that goes unreported-- and then becomes an at cost order). Unfortunately, no one is perfect, so charge backs exist. But again- the owner has been out there in the field. She has made the mistakes-- and learned from them-- which is why we choose to use the strictest standards from all of our clients. We (the office staff and the contractors in field) are a team. Charge backs are not good for the contractors- but they aren't good for our company either! Therefore, we do our best to help minimize them.... We have strict standards, rely on our contractors for accurately reporting, and have our highly trained processors as your second line of defense to catch any mistakes.
> 
> I hope this answers all of your questions.


I can't work for most of these nationals direct how could I possibly work through a middle man?

I am not saying you aren't a good company or that you are a bad company.


----------



## BPWY

ContractorsMW said:


> The original post has our website-- www.omnipp.com
> 
> Someone who "knows it all" tends to be arrogant. No one is perfect. There is always something new to learn. Humility goes a long way. Just saying.






You are right, humility does go a long way. Just be sure to embrace it whole heartedly yourself. I'm referring to your post above this one I quoted.


I get your take it or leave it attitude but for the most part remember that your talking to experienced contractors here. A few newbs wander in that would be more of your target audience.

Many of us here have seen big and bad and believe me you aint it.


The reason I will not work for you or companies like you is as simple as 2nd grade math. If my expenses and cost to work are at say 3 and the pay out reaches 1.5 or tops out at 2 on a really good day....................... there is no reason to work for a company where the contractor has to pay to play. 
You wouldn't do it with your company, neither will I.

Too many fingers in the pie result in every one except the contractor making money.
The low pay outs that result from 2 and 3 and 4 levels of "contractors" between the guy doing the actual work and the bank making the payment results in companies such as yours being forced to mostly work with FNGs that have no clue what they are doing and when they do get a clue your stuck with recruiting and training new guys...... ALL the time. You get what you pay for.

Dunno about you but at my business I do not like training new guys every couple weeks.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BPWY said:


> You are right, humility does go a long way. Just be sure to embrace it whole heartedly yourself. I'm referring to your post above this one I quoted.
> 
> 
> I get your take it or leave it attitude but for the most part remember that your talking to experienced contractors here. A few newbs wander in that would be more of your target audience.
> 
> Many of us here have seen big and bad and believe me you aint it.
> 
> 
> The reason I will not work for you or companies like you is as simple as 2nd grade math. If my expenses and cost to work are at say 3 and the pay out reaches 1.5 or tops out at 2 on a really good day....................... there is no reason to work for a company where the contractor has to pay to play.
> You wouldn't do it with your company, neither will I.
> 
> Too many fingers in the pie result in every one except the contractor making money.
> The low pay outs that result from 2 and 3 and 4 levels of "contractors" between the guy doing the actual work and the bank making the payment results in companies such as yours being forced to mostly work with FNGs that have no clue what they are doing and when they do get a clue your stuck with recruiting and training new guys...... ALL the time. You get what you pay for.
> 
> Dunno about you but at my business I do not like training new guys every couple weeks.


Well said!

I battle this daily and we are trying to downsize our coverage area. When i hire subs i lose control resulting in headaches and losses.


----------



## nopay

look at all the time you took to explain your self and feed us all this bull sh$t.
the bottom line is you, the nationals or their clients care nothing about me or any P&P CONTRACTOR. charge backs are part of this business, so that the fat cats on the top of the ladder can drink coffee and smoke their big cigars the whole time blowing smoke up my As$, justifying any reason if not any.(very sad but true.!!!!!!) I provide a service and when that service is completed i want paid for what was agreed upon and no smoke blow'en up my As$.



ContractorsMW said:


> We are a busy company. People are going to be mad and complain all day long- it's not worth it to respond to those who are just looking for a reason to be upset. Asking for answers to specific questions/issues instead of posting sarcastic comments is the way to get the answers you want. THAT is being respectful.
> 
> Now- since you asked--
> 
> Our company was started in 2009 by a contractor who was out in the field completing all the work orders that she was given. She started out covering a small area in Northwest Ohio with one client. Over time, she was able to pick up a few more clients- but noticed the obvious trend... the amount of work orders decreasing from her established clients because most of the nationals were starting to steer away from working with the smaller contractors.
> 
> Just like all of you-- she had to put food on the table, keep a roof over her family's head, and pay all the other bills that come along with being the provider in a household. In order to be able to continue to do that- she decided to grow the company... instead of giving up or fighting a losing battle against the inevitable.
> 
> Through hard work and a lot of sacrifices, she has grown the company to where it is today.... a 2nd tier company- or as you call it the middleman companies.
> 
> We pride ourselves on being open, honest and a good company to work for. Since the owner has been in the field. She knows what you guys go through. Having that background, she places heavy emphasis on trying hard to help our contractors out in the field as best we can. Quality, experienced contractors go far with our company, because we do treat our contractors with respect. Please know though-- with our company- you will 100% get what you give. If you give us your best- then that is what you will get from us. If you are a hack- then you aren't going to last long with us. It is up to each contractor on how successful he/she wants to be in our company.
> 
> We want everyone to have the opportunity to be successful with our company because without the contractors in the field--- none of us would be here. We prefer experienced contractors, because they do know what they are doing. However, we are not against training "newbies". It will take a lot more dedication on their end to learning the industry and its standards- but we provide extensive training so they can do that successfully.
> 
> Yes, we do require more work. We have learned that it is best because we take the strictest standards from each of our clients and then adopt them as our standards. This ensures that nothing is missed (ie: a missing air conditioning unit that goes unreported-- and then becomes an at cost order). Unfortunately, no one is perfect, so charge backs exist. But again- the owner has been out there in the field. She has made the mistakes-- and learned from them-- which is why we choose to use the strictest standards from all of our clients. We (the office staff and the contractors in field) are a team. Charge backs are not good for the contractors- but they aren't good for our company either! Therefore, we do our best to help minimize them.... We have strict standards, rely on our contractors for accurately reporting, and have our highly trained processors as your second line of defense to catch any mistakes.
> 
> I hope this answers all of your questions.


----------



## david

*hi*

this is also a sister company to universaL pp located in toledo ohio,have personally talked to them and what a joke,mandatory you cover a 65 mile area.ads on craiglist constantly..not a company i'd work for,use your own judgement.


----------



## GROVER72

I have been in this industry for well over 8 years. I just hired on with OMNI and they seem to be the only company that gives a crap about their contractors. I was referred by my friend out of Cincinnati and he enjoys the working relationship with them as well. In regards to covering a 65 mile territory that is not true. If you are able to cover up to 40 miles they will give you work. For all the hatters out there please get a life you spend more time about blogging about how badly you were screwed over. If you werent such hacks you would probably get paid for work you completed if all photos support that work. I have never been screwed over by any client. I only gave OMNI a chance as I have heard good things about them. Well Im heading out to complete 7 winterizations today. The rest of you enjoy sitting on your asses.


----------



## BPWY

Good bye Burd, Grover72 and ContractorsMW.


Its proven over and over when you have to sign up multiple member IDs to try and BS the public into believing that these multiple IDs are actual contractors coming to your defense........... its a scam and so is your company. 

Enjoy your life........... with out pres talk.


----------



## RSMITH72

I can appreciate a company wanting to attract quality contractors. Not sure why there is so much hatred on this site. I am in a high area of foreclosures and I get enough work to pay my bills and stay happy. Ron Cleveland, OH


----------



## BPWY

RSMITH72 said:


> I can appreciate a company wanting to attract quality contractors. Not sure why there is so much hatred on this site. I am in a high area of foreclosures and I get enough work to pay my bills and stay happy. Ron Cleveland, OH





Hatred of scammers is right.


You didn't learn when your other 3 alter egos got banned?


----------



## GTX63

http://youtu.be/lsiuxim8vsM


----------



## nopay

i have officially quit p&p and no longer allow thugs trolls and liars to control my business affairs,yesterday was a bitter sweet moment. i let go of all the lies and miss leading promises. (reality, is that if you allow a lie to become the truth you are at fault.) don't fall prey to the predators, they will weed you out if you back talk or ask educated questions. i will keep ya'll informed, i have a lawyer and we will be addressing this problem of charge backs and flat out refusing to pay for a service that was agreed upon. we need to educate all the new comers, the p&p business is a fraud and they will be next in line to be mislead, and preyed upon.


----------



## david

*hi*

well grover im glad you heard my conversation on the phone with them,lol i could say more but if their working out for you then great:thumbup:


----------

